# Question about some poodles I saw...



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I went to my first ever dog show yesterday, and I had a blast!! So much fun to watch all those dogs strut their stuff.  Of course, I watched the poodle classes, mainly toy/mini although I got to see most of the standards too. Anyways, I noticed that almost all the toys and a good many minis had a hackney gait...and those that didn't were seriously lacking in reach; they brought their front legs up really high rather then going out, if that makes any sense. Kind of like a Toy Fox Terrier. So is that an issue toys and minis are having? Could have just been that particular class, I suppose. I felt like some of it was how they were being handled, too. A lot of people were pulling up really hard on the lead, to the point where some of the toys barely had their feet on the ground. Is that normal as well? Sorry for the stupid questions, I've still got a whole lot to learn about dogs and showing and all that. 

On a different note, some of the grooming on the tpoos was AWFUL!!!! I was really surprised actually...they looked like they'd been matted before the show, brushed out, bathed and air-dried, then given a quick brushing and scissoring. Lots of staining (Even on their bodies) and thin, floppy topknots. Then again, there was some outstanding grooming too...one silver mini in particular was gorgeous, I'll have to post a pic, if I'm allowed to?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know much about toys and minis, but I do know that hackney gait is my pet peeve!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I just looked up the akc standard for toy poodles and this is what is has for what thier gate should be.
"Gait -A straightforward trot with light springy action and strong hindquarters drive. Head and tail carried up. Sound effortless movement is essential."
So to me, that does not say they should have a hackknee (sp) at all.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you're absolutely right about the handling, I've held enough toys for breeders ringside to notice what bad handling does and how it portrays the dogs! From what I've seen moving any toy breed to fast makes them get this hackneyed IG quality of movement...something it should definitely NOT be in the breed!

How many toys were there? Were they handled by the same people? Were they related? I know some lines have their individual issues and maybe if they were all related that could explain it (the reason I ask about that is because for toys here in Ohio majors have to be built and most are from the same lines when those majors are built)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

To me one of the most important things I see in the ring is the movement. When a toy has good action he almost floats and there is a definate spring to the step. I agree - proper handling is key. I like to go to the cluster shows at the Big E and you can tell who knows what they are doing and shows the dog to best advantage. I have also seen dogs that are shown correctly but just don't have the goods. There is nothing like going to a show to refine your eye. So fun!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

dawns said:


> I just looked up the akc standard for toy poodles and this is what is has for what thier gate should be.
> "Gait -A straightforward trot with light springy action and strong hindquarters drive. Head and tail carried up. Sound effortless movement is essential."
> So to me, that does not say they should have a hackknee (sp) at all.


 I realize they aren't supposed to have a hackney gait...I was just wondering if that was an issue tpoos and mpoos were having.  

Keithsomething, there were probably like 20 or so toys. Not all of them were handled by the same people, no...I do think that some of them were from the same breeder\line though, because I saw a lot of them crated\on tables together. Or pairs of them being carried around after the show...but it seemed like ALL of them were having issues, not just ones from a particular handler. 

I really was surprised by the poor handling, as well as the lack of training\socialization in the tpoos as well as mpoos. Many of the dogs "pancaked" out onto the floor when the handler went to stack them, and a lot were obviously quite frightened...tail hanging, trying to jump on the handler while they were being gaited (and not 'cause they were happy..they had a bug eyed scared look on their faces.), etc. Overall, I was sort of disappointed by that particular part of the show. The mpoos were definitely better and the standards were awesome though.  

You'll all be happy to know that a *brown* tpoo got to compete in group. He didn't place, but still.  

On a slightly different note, I also got to watch the dobes being shown...wow!! They were all sooo well trained and confident...they flew around the ring like they owned it! One of them actually took group.  Beautiful dog, that is for sure! 

Thanks for your thoughts guys.  They are much appreciated!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

dawns said:


> I just looked up the akc standard for toy poodles and this is what is has for what thier gate should be.
> "Gait -A straightforward trot with light springy action and strong hindquarters drive. Head and tail carried up. Sound effortless movement is essential."
> So to me, that does not say they should have a hackknee (sp) at all.


You are correct. Hackney is faulty movement.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone care to post a video or link to correct toy poodle gait? Interesting topic... 

Rebecca


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Does anyone care to post a video or link to correct toy poodle gait? Interesting topic...
> 
> Rebecca


Proper movement for toys is the same as miniature and standards.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Personally, and call me naive, the best handlers do very little handling at all. If you have a good dog with proper movement, you do not have to pull their head out of their shoulders to show it off. I hate seeing those dogs gulping with a noose around their necks. I used to give mine a quick light snap to remind her to hold her head up, but then she did it. 

A toy with proper movement floats and is a sight to see. All poodles should look the same, no matter the size.


----------

